# Average size 1 bedroom apt



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

The company I will be working for will be providing me with a 1 bedroom apartment. On average, what size apartment can I expect?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

EAP said:


> The company I will be working for will be providing me with a 1 bedroom apartment. On average, what size apartment can I expect?


Dependent on area really. for example: Greens 800sq ft, Marina 900 sq ft, Palm 1100, these are rough examples.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Dependent on area really. for example: Greens 800sq ft, Marina 900 sq ft, Palm 1100, these are rough examples.


I am supposed to be at uptown motor city. Fox Hill orShakespear Circus. I guess the area is still under construction and due to open about the time I get there in AUg.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

No its finished and its nice. Average apartment size for a one is around 1100 sq ft


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet! Pics?


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Smack in the middle of MC is Sherlock House 1 and my bedroom is a bit smaller than my entire 1 br apartment in San Diego... enormous really... not what I expected so no worries over stretching out room... plenty of open sand space to build in you know...

TT


----------

